# Barcelona bike bag!



## Philrobertson (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Just hoping to tap into some local knowledge if possible. Can anyone think of a solution to this problem? I'm flying to Toulouse in august and then cycling across Andorra and down to barcelona. My problem is that I will need a bike bag in Barcelona in order to pack my bike up to airline spec. 

I am trying to think of a way to send my bike bag in advance of my arrival and picking it up on arrival. I'm sad to say my Spanish is not good enough to attempt to contact hotels (I'm not sure they'd understand even if my Spanish were fluent!)

Does anyone who lives in Barcelona have a garage which could store a bike bag until august?! Or goes anyone know a hotel/hostel with a British owner to ease communication?

I'd be really grateful for any advice/ideas.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a friend in England who cycles all over the world, he doesn't use a cycle bag but turns the pedals inward deflates the tyres to travel, the airlines he travels with seem to accept this,

Hepa


----------



## Philrobertson (Mar 1, 2011)

*Thanks*



Hepa said:


> I have a friend in England who cycles all over the world, he doesn't use a cycle bag but turns the pedals inward deflates the tyres to travel, the airlines he travels with seem to accept this,
> 
> Hepa


Thanks a lot hepa for taking the time to reply. No bike bag is not an option. It is possible I could take my bike out in a disposable box to Toulouse and buy a new bag at a Barcelona bike shop, selling it when I get home. Just concerned about not being able to find one in barca. I'll keep thinking! Thanks again!

Phil:ranger:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do not think you will have a problem purchasing a bag, try this link, a multi-language cycle store, in Barcelona,



How are the "Broad Acres" ? I too am of the white rose, Holmfirth, it got too cold, now in the canaries,

Hepa

Componentes shimano y campagnolo. Tienda ciclismo, mountain bike y bicicletas.


----------



## Philrobertson (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks hepa... Will drop them a line and try to sort something. Yorkshires great but it's nice to know there are a few trips away on the horizon!

Thanks for all your help.


----------

